# looking for job opportunity in Montreal



## Sumasiri (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I m Suma, presently residing in Bangalore, India. 
I m a CIBTAC (UK) certified aesthetician nd all rounder in beauty nd hairdressing, i have 8+years of strong experience in beauty industry, can anybody suggest how should i get the work visa, i m very much interested in moving to Montreal, kindly tell me how will i get in to Montreal.......


----------



## Sumasiri (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi, 

Plz suggest some job portals in Montreal for Beauty nd Hair professionals from India who wants to work in salon and Spa industry. And plz tell me is there any such opportunities for indian based Beauty therapists and hairdresser's......


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't know if your skills will be on the list of those that are in demand here in Canada. If they are not, you won't be able to get a work visa.


----------



## Sumasiri (Nov 29, 2013)

colchar said:


> I don't know if your skills will be on the list of those that are in demand here in Canada. If they are not, you won't be able to get a work visa.


Hi colchar,

Thank you so much for ur valuable response, but how should i get to know weather my skills will be on the list of those are demand in Canada or not... Kindly let me know if hav any idea abt it.......


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I highly doubt that your skills are on the "in demand" for Canada, as there are places in Canada where people can train to do æsthetics/hairdressing etc.

If you want to work in Quebec, you must first apply to Quebec and then apply for Permanent Residence from the Canadian government.

First off, how well do you speak/read/write _*French*_? This is important, as it will affect whether or not the government in Quebec will accept your application. If you speak no French and only "Intermediate" level English, it's not likely that you'll qualify.

You can look here to see what your chances are.

Good luck to you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I highly doubt that your skills are on the "in demand" for Canada, as there are places in Canada where people can train to do æsthetics/hairdressing etc.
> 
> If you want to work in Quebec, you must first apply to Quebec and then apply for Permanent Residence from the Canadian government.
> 
> ...




Gotta love Quebec! I just took that questionnaire and despite having a Bachelor's degree, a Master's degree, and a college diploma (all earned in Canada) apparently I do not qualify to emigrate to Quebec! I bet if I spoke French but had no education they'd accept me though! Then again, their educational qualification options were silly and did not cover my Master's in any of their categories. Heck, their options barely covered my Bachelor's degree.

Being a Canadian citizen I could move from Ontario to Quebec tomorrow (not that I ever would!) and nobody could say squat to me about doing so but if I was still in Britain they wouldn't accept me! Typical.


----------

